# Weird keyboard (shift button) problem



## metallicaband (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi all, 

I can't shift Some of the keyboard keys normally, here's what I have to do to use those keys symbols:

1- I have to hold the shift button
2- HOLD the key I want to shift (for example 5 for %)
3- NOW release the shift button first
4- Then release the key I want to shift 

Otherwise I won't be able to see the symbol as if the key isn't working, holding the shift key once to get a symbol twice seems impossible, I have to repeat the above steps every time. Anyway, these are the keys that I'm having problems with:


I can't shift these keys normally with my right shift button:

5 6 - = 
z x c v m , .

I can't shift these keys normally with my left shift button:

5 6 - =
t y [ ]


I don't think there's anything wrong with the keys(dirt, damaged..etc), because all of the keys work without any problem normally and the shift buttons work fine with the keys other than the ones I mentioned. 


I tried unplugging the keyboard, shutting down, plug it and start the PC, it didn't work. 


It's starting to really annoy me, so any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try the keyboard on another computer, or try another keyboard on your computer.


----------

